# Lesser known web Browsers



## FXB (Nov 18, 2010)

Do any of you use less popular browsers? if so which one?  If tried IE, Safari, Chrome, Firefox and opera.

what do you suggest?


----------



## lubo4444 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've actually tried only the ones you've mentioned above but take a look at this:

http://internet-browser-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## FXB (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks I'll try Flock  there aren't to many options for macs.


----------



## lubo4444 (Nov 18, 2010)

I really dont know any others than the ones that i found.  I hope they work out for you.  I dont really see the point of trying to find other browser.  The ones you've suggested are the best for browsing.  There is no need to try to use others in my opinion.


----------



## FXB (Nov 18, 2010)

You're right.  My favorite browser right now is chrome because it is quick sleek and has a nice google integration which is expected.  However I cannot go on certain sites when I use Chrome.

So I am looking for a browser that will allow me to go on any website.


----------



## lubo4444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Why is it not letting you to browse other websites?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 18, 2010)

I know KDE versions of Linux use Konqueror as a web browser.


----------



## Quiltface (Nov 18, 2010)

remember netscape? lol


----------



## FXB (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I think it is something related to which language the website is written in.  I have only noticed this with the Oakley website.


----------



## Quiltface (Nov 19, 2010)

I was able to get to www.oakley.com using someone's chrome browser just fine.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 19, 2010)

Web Browsers:

Arora: http://code.google.com/p/arora/downloads/list
Avant: http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.aspx?uil=en-gb
CometBird: http://www.cometbird.com/
Comodo Dragon: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/...p?prod=browser
Deepnet Explorer: http://www.deepnetexplorer.com/
Flock: http://flock.com/
Google Chrome: http://www.google.com/chrome
K-Melion: http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/download.php
Maxathon: http://www.maxthon.com/download.htm
Mozilla Firefox: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
Opera: http://www.opera.com/
Safari: http://www.apple.com/safari/
SeaMonkey: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 19, 2010)

What about Lynx? Or Konqueror 

http://lynx.isc.org/
http://www.konqueror.org/

You can actually get them for windows.


----------



## Lliam (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just started using 550access it's the best browser I've used thus far.

http://www.550access.com/downloadbrowser.asp


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 20, 2011)

The reason many people favour Firefox is that it is a good browser and has so many plug-ins written for it.  Those may slow things down but overall increase the value.  Chrome will catch up.  The other browsers have far less support.


----------



## OverClocker (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks to this thread. I only knew Opera, Netscape, Chrome, IE and firefox until tonight.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jan 29, 2011)

rekonq is a nice light browser based on WebKit. Don't have any links though.


----------



## fastdude (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone still use NetScape?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jan 29, 2011)

fastdude said:


> Anyone still use NetScape?



What is that? Last time I saw mention of it was in a faded yellowed book on Oak/Java.


----------



## fastdude (Jan 29, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> What is that? Last time I saw mention of it was in a faded yellowed book on Oak/Java.



Everyone used it until IE stole the general public
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_Navigator

It was basically FireFox's granddad


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jan 29, 2011)

fastdude said:


> Everyone used it until IE stole the general public
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_Navigator
> 
> It was basically FireFox's granddad



Yeah I read about it lol, Microsoft wanted to dominate the world with MSN (which, at one point, was going to be called ONVO lol ) and Internet Explorer when they released Windows 95, which is why it came out so late in the year.


----------



## lmarrero (Feb 7, 2011)

*Another less known browser?*

I remember when Tabs in the browser was the hot thing.  Crazy Browser is the one that I still use.  It's very small and reliable!


----------



## chamgamer (Feb 7, 2011)

And the winner is chrome.


----------

